# extend uk fiance visa



## Monmon (Apr 22, 2011)

im currently on the uk fiance visa, and everything is going fine. Though, we feel like we need more time. 6 months feels somewhat of a rush. Is there a way to extend it? I saw the UKBA website that you can, but it doesnt provide link on how to/form/price/extension length. (would UKBA accept 'need more time/dont want to rush' as a valid reason? )

UK Border Agency | Fiance(e)s and proposed civil partners


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Doubtful. You'll need a far more compelling argument and extenuating circumstances like debilitating illness or family death. The fiance visa gives you 6 months to organize the wedding that you should have been ready to have when you applied. It's not meant to help you decide if you do in fact want to get married at all.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Monmon said:


> im currently on the uk fiance visa, and everything is going fine. Though, we feel like we need more time. 6 months feels somewhat of a rush. Is there a way to extend it? I saw the UKBA website that you can, but it doesnt provide link on how to/form/price/extension length. (would UKBA accept 'need more time/dont want to rush' as a valid reason? )
> 
> UK Border Agency | Fiance(e)s and proposed civil partners


I agree with nyclon.

It's exceptional for UKBA to extend your fiancé(e) visa beyond 6 months. You have to have a legitimate reason for needing extension, such as illness, family emergency etc with documents to support it. If your reason is simply you need more time to arrange marriage and apply for FLR, it's unlikely to be approved. In that case, try to get married in the time left on your visa or return home and reapply for a fresh visa when you are ready. Remember you cannot work on fiancé(e) visa so you need to show you have enough savings to last the whole period of extension.

If you think you have a legitimate ground for requesting extension, use Form FLR(O), which is for purposes other than those specifically provided for in other forms. You need to explain what you are extending and why in Section 3. The fee is £550 by post.
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/flr/flro_formnew0420091.pdf


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Doubtful. You'll need a far more compelling argument and extenuating circumstances like debilitating illness or family death. The fiance visa gives you 6 months to organize the wedding that you should have been ready to have when you applied. It's not meant to help you decide if you do in fact want to get married at all.


 Agree .......


----------



## pauldrums777 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey folks, My now wife's "fiancee visa" is due to expire in April but I have read that she needs to obtain an English test..

Fine, But how on earth can she study and sit an exam in the space of 6 weeks?
Also I can't afford to spend the 500 something fee right now after the wedding for the residence permit which is not my main concern right now anyway as she still needs this English Requirement. 
Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

pauldrums777 said:


> Hey folks, My now wife's "fiancee visa" is due to expire in April but I have read that she needs to obtain an English test..
> 
> Fine, But how on earth can she study and sit an exam in the space of 6 weeks?
> Also I can't afford to spend the 500 something fee right now after the wedding for the residence permit which is not my main concern right now anyway as she still needs this English Requirement.


Didn't she take English test for her fiancee visa? Pass certificate is generally valid 2 years. Just enclose with her documents. 
It's further leave to remain as partner (spouse) you need. I know it's expensive, but without it she has to leave UK and return home. £561 is for postal application, which has massive backlog and will take up to 9-10 months to be processed. If you can get same-day appointment for £867, it will be done in a day. Borrow money or do anything to go for premium service appointment. Money well spent.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

OP, if you aren't happy with having planning the big party wedding; you could have a few family and do a small wedding. Then have the big extravaganza later. It would be a blessing ceremony, but that would allow you to meet your visa requirements and also have time for the big party/ celebration that you want.

M


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mehemlynn said:


> OP, if you aren't happy with having planning the big party wedding; you could have a few family and do a small wedding. Then have the big extravaganza later. It would be a blessing ceremony, but that would allow you to meet your visa requirements and also have time for the big party/ celebration that you want.
> 
> M


The OP posted over a year ago.


----------



## pauldrums777 (Aug 6, 2012)

She didn't pass any test in Cuba for the fiancee visa actually....?? god knows why. I suppose we were in the lucky few in that area but she is here now and we are married. 
I'm assuming she will just HAVE to sit a test here now.? but this is still the problem we have little time for this.
It does piss me off though, thousands of Poles and Romanians etc etc here that can't speak a lick of english yet they get off scott free. hmmm sigh


----------



## pauldrums777 (Aug 6, 2012)

Also I am thinking.. If the residence permit can take up to 10 months via post but her current fiancee visa expires in April then surely that is not our problem and she can stay in the country as her status would be "in process" ?


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

For your visa to be in process, you must post the application (or have the in person appt) before her current visa runs out. Otherwise she will be overstaying her current visa, which is something you want to avoid.

M


----------

